# Powerpoint 2007: auf zu gewisener Musterfolie wird Datum und Seitenzahl nicht angezei



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Juli 2009)

*Powerpoint 2007: auf zu gewisenem Layout wird Datum und Seitenzahl nicht angezei*

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Powerpoint 2007.
Ich habe verschiedene Musterseiten angelegt auf denen sich Datum, Fußnote und Seitenzahl drauf befinden. Nun habe ich einem Zwischentitel eine Musterfolie zugewiesen nur wird auf dieser im Gegensatz zu den anderen Folien das Datum etc. nicht angezeigt.
Woran kann das liegen?

Viele Grüße


----------

